# Problems loading images?



## Armaetus (May 10, 2010)

*Problems loading images? [CURRENTLY UNRESOLVED]*

Just this morning I am having some images load up with the pictures partly of another color, sometimes hard reloading it several times to get a normal loading of it..

Example: http://img709.imageshack.us/img709/8572/weirdshitfa.jpg - *WARNING, NSFW* or http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/1895/experimentingwithdigimo.jpg - Semi NWS

Or clicking fullview gives me something like: The image â€œhttp ://d.facdn.net/art/zaisan/1248237895.zaisan_tandemdiaper0002.pngâ€ cannot be displayed, because it contains errors.

Cleared cache/cookies, used another computer and browser, uninstalled addons but no go, don't know what else to do!

Is this happenning to anyone else?


----------



## EmptySet (May 10, 2010)

Yes, I am having the same issue. I have submitted a trouble ticket already about it.


----------



## Armaetus (May 10, 2010)

This now includes image previews and avatars, not to mention sometimes the image does not show up! I did disable adblock but it was not the culprit in this.

I tried my laptop and it is still happenning, this definitely has to be an FA problem.

Cleared cache, no go..still happens from time to time.


----------



## Armaetus (May 11, 2010)

More weird shit: http://img535.imageshack.us/img535/8493/commissionsororitybysci.jpg

What would be doing this?


----------



## Karimah (May 11, 2010)

I'm having some wild issues as well. For instance no matter how many  times I refresh or anything the banner always looks like this:  http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c8/Kila_Coran/FABannerError.jpg

And when art DOES come up it looks like this: http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c8/Kila_Coran/Error.jpg

Earlier I got a string of code above a submission.

Edit: FA please stop raping my eyes ;o; : http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c8/Kila_Coran/Error2.jpg


----------



## Armaetus (May 11, 2010)

Karimah: Those exactly what I have gotten a few times..instead of a string of code, the entire submission and everything from where the control panel was random code instead of rendering the submission, comments and everything else underneith.


----------



## Karimah (May 11, 2010)

Yeah, your coding issue is far worse than mine was, it was just a little block of nonsense text. I have no clue what could be causing this, but it's certainly making viewing almost anything on FA impossible.

It also takes the site far longer than usual to load. TT^TT


----------



## Armaetus (May 12, 2010)

Here's an update, I have not been coming across these errors in the past 10 minutes so I suspect the staff has crushed the bugs causing this. On those image that still give the weird effects, just control-F5 them.


----------



## Karimah (May 13, 2010)

I wish I could say the same but the problem is still just as bad for me u.u. Since a ticket has already been filed I will not send in another one (unless you truly believe it will do any good) and I'll just hope that this bug gets eliminated soon.


----------



## Karimah (May 13, 2010)

Everything is all fixed now on my end :3 Thanks for your hard work FA staff!


----------



## Yuki (May 15, 2010)

I'm still seeing those same image glitch issues.  Seems to happen a lot more to JPEGs than anything else.  Hopefully that helps narrow down where the problem is?


----------



## Armaetus (May 15, 2010)

My problems have arisen again, dammit. >.<


----------



## CerbrusNL (May 15, 2010)

Some of these images look like they're incomplete downloads...
A Ctrl+F5 should fix that... Or perhaps your hard drive is too full to completely DL it...?


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (May 15, 2010)

I'm going to have to say that it's a problem with your computer, not FA.


----------



## Armaetus (May 15, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> Some of these images look like they're incomplete downloads...
> A Ctrl+F5 should fix that... Or perhaps your hard drive is too full to completely DL it...?



Control-F5 sometimes helps, sometimes doesn't.

Also I have over 30 gigs free so it can't be a space issue.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (May 15, 2010)

Glaice said:


> Control-F5 sometimes helps, sometimes doesn't.
> 
> Also I have over 30 gigs free so it can't be a space issue.



What browser are you using? IF it's the latest version of FireFox, there seems to be a problem with the cache that sometimes messes things up. Try clearing out EVERYTHING under the Menu item "Clear Recent History" and check every button.

Then close the browser, open up task manager, and make sure firefox.exe does not appear anymore. Then reopen the browser, and your problem should be solved.


----------



## Armaetus (May 15, 2010)

Firefox 3.6.3

I did clear the cache and added an exception to the server that hosts the submissions to my adblock exception as a measure to see if things worked...but now I don't have a problem now like I did this morning.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (May 15, 2010)

Glaice said:


> Firefox 3.6.3
> 
> I did clear the cache and added an exception to the server that hosts the submissions to my adblock exception as a measure to see if things worked...but now I don't have a problem now like I did this morning.



Yeah... Firefox 3.6.* acts up some times and not others. Dunno why. But clearing the entire history and restarting generally works when it's acting up.


----------



## Armaetus (May 15, 2010)

Strangely, it has only happens with FA, not Sofurry or Furocity.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (May 15, 2010)

Glaice said:


> Strangely, it has only happens with FA, not Sofurry or Furocity.



I've had it happen to all sorts of websites.... Maybe it has to do with Firefox 3.6.* not like certain site coding?


----------



## Summercat (May 16, 2010)

Glaice said:


> Strangely, it has only happens with FA, not Sofurry or Furocity.



Few years back, I had the exact same issue with Sluggy Freelance. Every day, I'd have to load a few times in order to get the images properly.

Never did figure it out, and it was only SF.


----------



## Zhwazi (May 17, 2010)

This issue is happening to me as well. I've tried multiple computers, multiple browsers ( http://upload.cetafurs.com/fa-jpeg-distortion.png ) and multiple operating systems (Windows 7 and FreeBSD). Only FA is affected. It's affected from multiple networks I've connected to on my laptop as well.

It's certainly an FA issue. Files are coming through corrupt. I downloaded and then re-uploaded Dragoneer's avatar, and even people who do not normally see this corruption when they visit the page can see it in the downloaded/uploaded version: http://upload.cetafurs.com/dragoneer.gif

Want to get this fixed fast, I can't fap to jpeg distortion! D:

Started happening within the last week. Thought somebody had committed a bug to a jpeg library until it started happening in Windows also.


----------



## Delphinidae (May 18, 2010)

Zhwazi said:


> This issue is happening to me as well.



It doesn't seem to happen here at all, and you've left out the One True Browser anyway.


----------



## Dragoneer (May 18, 2010)

Been trying to find any sort of connection as to what's happening, but so far... there's no one link. I've never had this happen to me, and troubleshooting it is weird as it only affecting a small group of users.

What ISP are you guys using?


----------



## Zhwazi (May 18, 2010)

http://upload.cetafurs.com/0.opera-also.png

I'm using Verizon FiOS.

Oh, it's also not just images, the pages themselves are occasionally showing a bunch of code and sometimes repeating things. I'll try to get a screenshot of that as well, but that's less frequent.

So is there nothing you guys changed on the site in the last 2 weeks that might have caused this?


----------



## bindduds (May 18, 2010)

I also have been getting similarly garbled images and text since about a week ago.

I also am using Verizon FiOS.

Mystery powers go!


----------



## Zhwazi (May 18, 2010)

I can confirm that it also happened when I was on Brighthouse (Owned by Time Warner I think) network. Would have said so sooner but needed to confirm with my friend who his ISP is.

It wasn't happening on his system however.


----------



## Armaetus (May 18, 2010)

Dragoneer said:


> What ISP are you guys using?



Verizon FIOS.

Havn't had this problem lately but it may happen later.


----------



## Kitt3ns (May 19, 2010)

I'm using verizon fios and I'm experiencing the same problems. Pictures are weird colors, sometimes code comes up.

This is just a guess but I think the weird color problem comes from some sort of compression issue. *shrugs*


----------



## Karimah (May 20, 2010)

Here we go again :/ It went away for quite a while but now it's back. I haven't updated or changed a thing since yesterday, and I was viewing art perfectly fine.

I have Verizon DSL if that helps. Other art based sites work just fine.


----------



## Zhwazi (May 21, 2010)

Odd, as the problems come back for you they disappear for me. The site has looked good for the past 2 days.


----------



## STrRedWolf (May 23, 2010)

Funny, I'm on Verizon FIOS and I'm not having problems.  Firefox 3.6.3 on Gentoo Linux updated last week (OMG I GOTTA UPDATE!!!!).  I can check through Win7 and MacOS X Snow Leopard if needed, and also check through AT&T Wireless.


----------

